# diy audio amplifier



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

the little class t amps have been all the rage on audio forums,so i decided to build one.i ordered a small amplifier module from ebay 3 weeks ago.received it today and have been enjoying the audio bliss for a few hours now.

this is what i ordered

the caseing for it is an old parasound equalizer.the power supply i got at a flea market for 5$ its for a nintendo game cube.the thing is absolutely silent when it should be,and will jam when called on to do so.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

only 2 pics per post 

so here is a completed pic.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice neat job.

I love the heated soak test kit (Sitting on a cooking element :grin

Seriously though, It does look great in the black 19 inch rack unit - Very professional.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, there's certainly room for air movement and cooling :grin:

What's the power-output? I couldn't see it mentioned anywhere in the advert


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

they are low power units,but they give you very clean hifidelity wattage.they are only rated for 10 watts into 8 ohms,and 15 watts into 4 ohms.so if anyone ever considers a t-amp you need very efficient speakers.

truly the sound quality of these units are second to none.truly audiophile sound quality at low power of course.


hahaha donald thats actually where i solder at.:grin:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

here is a bit older pic i had before i started working on it.i sanded the face down,and refinished it.also a pic of the refinishing process.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It'll be worth hooking your PC's audio-out to that - I've got my rig hooked into my Kenwood amp, powering a pair of 'Heybrook' studio monitors. They're excellent cos I can't hear the neighbours hammering on my door, when it's hiked up :grin:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

with speakers that are fairly sensitive.you would be surprised how loud this thing can play.it can defo play loud enough to cause hearing loss.i got a powered subwoofer to the diy amp is crossed at 100hz.


----------

